# ITC Electric Roadways Sports Car Rally



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

A friend of my brothers gave me an interesting set last week because she knew I was into "those electric cars". It's an interesting set from 1961. It's not really slot cars but its similar. It's 1/25th scale Mercedes that run on two stainless steel tubes that push together. The cars have metal frames and metal gears. You can not race side by side but can run two separate tracks at once.
The cars are pretty beat up, but I oiled them and put a few pieces of track together, connected a few wires and the original controller which really is just a momentary switch and the cars did shockingly run. I didn't even clean off the track at all. The best part about this is the box. It just looks great. I almost want to frame it. I cleaned the box since this picture was taken and it looks much better.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

Looks like Wally and the Beaver are having fun racing.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Lol.....


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

That's pretty damn cool...I agree with the OP the box art is awesome. I like old stuff like that. Maybe standing up in display case with the cars in front of the box?


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Seventy7 said:


> That's pretty damn cool...I agree with the OP the box art is awesome. I like old stuff like that. Maybe standing up in display case with the cars in front of the box?


The only problem with that is the box is HUGE and my little hobby room is stuffed to the brim.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ditto here on the box art. I love to hang old set boxes on the wall in the hobby dungeon. That would be a prime candidate. Looks a whole lot like the box art on some Vibe sets...

--rick


----------

